# leucart reaction



## T0R (Aug 23, 2022)

When I enter leucart reaction in the search box 
the real explanation is not there ?


----------



## serialz (Aug 23, 2022)

Hi,

What do you want?

The reaction principle or a synthesis pathway?

*Leuckart reaction: *(With K at LeucKart, he is a German chemist)
Synthesis of MDMA from piperonylmethylketone (PMK) with Formic acid

or

Leuckart amination of 1-phenyl-2-propanone (smale scale)


----------



## T0R

hello serialz ,

here they speak abb this 



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/need-help-converting-5449-12-7-and-20320-59-6.1635/post-9454


----------

